# updating system broke my internet! (SOLVED)

## djhyland

First off, sorry for the melodramatic title, but it sums up my problem.

Last night, after running emerge world, I noticed that there was a new version of portage available.  I installed it, synced, and ran emerge world again.  Funny thing, though: emerge -a world emerged somewhere around 132 packages, most of which were not being upgraded, just re-emerged.  I'm still a semi-noob, and I thought "what the hell, I'll see what happens".  The emerge completed, and things seemed to work fine, except that when I ran emerge -a world again, it said that the same 132 packages needed updating again.  Oh well.

So, this morning, I decided to reboot my computer and see if that fixed the repetitive emerge world problem.  My system came up, but with some error messages, which I'll list below.  Worse, when I went to connect to my wireless network, I found more problems.  I'd select my network from nm-applet, and my computer would slow down as if it was pounding the ram and CPU as nm-applet tried to connect.  Both lights would come up on the applet, as if things were working, but after the second light would come up, the applet would go right back to disconnected.

Here's an exerpt of my startup messages, as concern networking:

```

  *  Configuration not set for eth0, assuming DHCP

  *  Bringing up eth0

  *      dhcp

  *          Running dhcpcd

  eth0: dhcpcd 4.02 starting

  eth0: waiting for carrier

  eth0: timed out                                                                [ !! ]

  *  Starting wlan0

  *      Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0

ioctl [SIOCSIWAUTH]: operation not supported

[ ok ]

```

For starters, it looks as if my computer is trying to bring up my wired ethernet, and since I'm using a laptop, it's of course not finding a connection.  Before the update, though, I had things set up to not bring up my wired ethernet, so this is new.  I didn't consciously change any configuration files, either.

Secondly, it looks as if something's failing when it starts up my wireless card.  I don't know what it is, though, other than something wrong with wpa_supplicant, perhaps.

I sucked it up and connected my computer to the wired card and reverted to the previous version of portage.  (This did, by the way, fix my problem with emerge world unnecessarily re-emerging stuff.)  I re-emerged nm-applet, networkmanager, and wpa_supplicant, but still no luck.  Any advice?  I can always restore from a backup I did a while ago, but it's not the most recent and I'd like to try fixing my install before resorting to such measures.  Thanks in advance for any advice.Last edited by djhyland on Thu Jan 08, 2009 3:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## slackline

 *djhyland wrote:*   

> First off, sorry for the melodramatic title, but it sums up my problem.
> 
> Last night, after running emerge world, I noticed that there was a new version of portage available.  I installed it, synced, and ran emerge world again.  Funny thing, though: emerge -a world emerged somewhere around 132 packages, most of which were not being upgraded, just re-emerged.  I'm still a semi-noob, and I thought "what the hell, I'll see what happens".  The emerge completed, and things seemed to work fine, except that when I ran emerge -a world again, it said that the same 132 packages needed updating again.  Oh well.
> 
> 

 

This isn't surprising since what you're doing is asking portage to update all packages in world.  You perhaps meant to use the flags '-uDNav'.  The explanation to these can be found under the help for poratge (type 'man portage'at a prompt to read this).

 *djhyland wrote:*   

> 
> 
> So, this morning, I decided to reboot my computer and see if that fixed the repetitive emerge world problem.  My system came up, but with some error messages, which I'll list below.  Worse, when I went to connect to my wireless network, I found more problems.  I'd select my network from nm-applet, and my computer would slow down as if it was pounding the ram and CPU as nm-applet tried to connect.  Both lights would come up on the applet, as if things were working, but after the second light would come up, the applet would go right back to disconnected.
> 
> Here's an exerpt of my startup messages, as concern networking:
> ...

 

Did you 'etc-update' or 'dispatch-conf' to update any files?  It may be that you accidentally over-wrote /etc/conf.d/net

 *djhyland wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Secondly, it looks as if something's failing when it starts up my wireless card.  I don't know what it is, though, other than something wrong with wpa_supplicant, perhaps.
> 
> I sucked it up and connected my computer to the wired card and reverted to the previous version of portage.  (This did, by the way, fix my problem with emerge world unnecessarily re-emerging stuff.)  I re-emerged nm-applet, networkmanager, and wpa_supplicant, but still no luck.  Any advice?  I can always restore from a backup I did a while ago, but it's not the most recent and I'd like to try fixing my install before resorting to such measures.  Thanks in advance for any advice.

 

Its unlikely to be portage that is breadking your wireless.

Is the card up and running with the necessary module (what wireless card and what driver? If the driver is a module then 'lsmod' will list the modules you currently have loaded)?

Can you scan for networks ('iwlist scan')?

slack

----------

## djhyland

 *slack---line wrote:*   

> 
> 
> This isn't surprising since what you're doing is asking portage to update all packages in world.  You perhaps meant to use the flags '-uDNav'.  The explanation to these can be found under the help for poratge (type 'man portage'at a prompt to read this).

 

Yeah, I know.  I guess I've become careless.  I'll do better from now on.

 *slack---line wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Did you 'etc-update' or 'dispatch-conf' to update any files?  It may be that you accidentally over-wrote /etc/conf.d/net

 

Not that I know of.  I did replace my /etc/conf.d/net file with the one I had backed up, but nothing's changed.

 *slack---line wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Its unlikely to be portage that is breadking your wireless.
> 
> Is the card up and running with the necessary module (what wireless card and what driver? If the driver is a module then 'lsmod' will list the modules you currently have loaded)?
> ...

 

I'm using an Intel wireless card, iwl4965 with the mac80211 module.  The output of iwlist scan is below.

```

djhyland@localhost ~ $ /sbin/iwlist scan 

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning. 

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning. 

wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning. 

wlan0     No scan results 

```

Anyway, thanks for the help so far.  Hopefully, with a bit more help from you, I can get to the bottom of this.

----------

## slackline

So the interface is being bought up but you can\'t see any networks.

Dumb question, but worth asking, are you sure your networks on?  Check to eliminate this.

Have you tried manual configuration of the interface using iwconfig?

You\'ll need to know a minimum of the essid and the channel on which its transmitting (should be configurable on your routers setup, so just note those down and use them).

slack

----------

## djhyland

My network does appear to be on.  I can access it fine from my Fedora install, and my wife can access it from her computer.  But yeah, that sounds like something I might do...

My attempt at manually connecting to the network goes as such:

```

blacklotus ~ # ifconfig wlan0 down

blacklotus ~ # ifconfig wlan0 up

blacklotus ~ # iwconfig wlan0 essid "linksys"

blacklotus ~ # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"linksys"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:18:39:C4:1F:C0   

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=27 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key:5468-654B-6172-6C6F-6B

          Link Quality=82/100  Signal level=-58 dBm  Noise level=-91 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

blacklotus ~ # ping www.google.com

ping: unknown host www.google.com

```

So, it looks like I can connect to a network, according to the output of iwconfig.  I didn't post the output of ifconfig here, but when I ran that, it also said I was connected, and to the ususal IP address that the network gives me.  However, when I try to access the net, it seems I'm still not connected, as shown by the ping attempt.

So, hopefully this will give you something to go on.  Thanks in advance!

----------

## slackline

How do you have DNS resolution setup on your Gentoo install?

Can you ping your routers IP address?  (If its a Linksys the default is likely 192.168.1.1)

Can you ping the IP address as opposed to domain name of a site?  (e.g. www.google.com == 74.125.77.147)

If you can ping the router and google\'s IP address then its likely an issue with DNS configuration.

slack

----------

## djhyland

It looks as if you've found one of my problems.  Connecting to sites via IP addresses works:  I can ping my router and google via IP, whereas using the domain name doesn't work.  I also hooked up my computer to the wired card again, and interestingly, using the domain name no longer works there, either.

As for how I have DNS set up, I don't know enough to answer that.  I am using dhcp, for what that's worth.  If you'd like me to post config files or something, let me know which ones you need to see.

Again, thank you so much for the help.

EDIT: I copied over the /etc/resolv.conf file from my Fedora install, since that's what I used to install the stage 3 in the first place.  Still no dice.

----------

## slackline

What does your /etc/resolv.conf look like (both the native Gentoo one if you have it, and the Fedora one you\'ve replaced it with)?

Mine is generated by dhcpcd automagically and simply points to my router...

```

$ more /etc/resolv.conf

# Generated by dhcpcd from eth0

# /etc/resolv.conf.head can replace this line

nameserver 192.168.1.1

# /etc/resolv.conf.tail can replace this line

```

This then begs the question of which dhcpcd client you\'re using, check the output of \'eix dhcpcd\' (and if you don\'t have eix installed then I\'d recommend emerging it with \'emerge -av dhcpcd\'.

Other useful information will be to know how you are running Gentoo so posting the output of \'emerge --info\' would be useful.  Likely you\'re running stable (i.e. USE=\"x86|amd64\").

Help isn\'t a problem, I didn\'t get to my (limited) state of knowledge without others help, what goes around comes around  :Smile: 

slack

----------

## djhyland

Thanks again!  Hope this helps.

```

blacklotus / # eix dhcpcd

[I] net-misc/dhcpcd

     Available versions:  3.0.16-r1 3.1.5-r1 3.2.3 ~4.0.0 4.0.1-r1 4.0.2 ~4.0.3 ~4.0.4 ~4.0.5 ~4.0.6 ~4.0.7 [M]~4.99.5 [M]~4.99.6 {compat vram zeroconf}

     Installed versions:  4.0.2(07:17:22 AM 12/31/2008)(compat zeroconf)

     Homepage:            http://roy.marples.name/projects/dhcpcd/

     Description:         A DHCP client

```

Here's the output for "emerge --info".  You'll notice that the System uname is that of my Fedora system; I'm chrooting into my Gentoo install because connecting to the net is easier that way than hooking it up wired-ly.  If that's a source of my problems, I'll suck it up and do this the wired way after all.

```

blacklotus / # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.5 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.27.9-159.fc10.x86_64 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.27.9-159.fc10.x86_64 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P8600 @ 2.40GHz

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 29 Dec 2008 18:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.4.6-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=nocona"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=nocona"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://128.104.70.13/gentoo/"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa amd64 asf berkdb branding bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dri dvd dvdr flac fortran gdb gdbm gnome gpm gtk iconv ipod ipv6 isdnlog jpeg mad midi mmx mozbranding mp3 mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia opengl openmp pam pcre perl png pppd python readline reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl sysfs tabs tcpd truetype unicode v4l vorbis wma xine xorg xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## slackline

Nothing particularly unusual there, you're running a stable version of dhcpcd.

What does your /etc/resolv.conf look like?

----------

## djhyland

Happy New Year!

nano /etc/resolv.conf

```

# Generated by dhcpcd

# /etc/resolv.conf.head can replace this line

# /etc/resolv.conf.tail can replace this line

```

I think we have a winner!  I'll copy the file from my backup to my install and see what happens.

EDIT:  It looks as if /etc/resolv.conf is rewritten each time I start Gentoo.  Since the file says its generated by dhcpcd, I guess something's wrong with dhcpcd.

I also found new warning messages when Gentoo starts.  They are as follows:

```

WARNING: dhcdbd is scheduled to start when net.wlan0 has started.

WARNING: NetworkManager is scheduled to start when dhcdbd has started.

WARNING: netmount is scheduled to start when net.wlan0 has started.

```

----------

## slackline

You might want to have a read through /usr/share/doc/openrc/net.example as that details how to configure your network devices when booting.  This thread has some suggestions for setting the DNS server (although note they use the old location for the example file, it moved at some point in the revision of OpenRC).

Post up your config if your having trouble (it will be in /etc/conf.d/net ).

The warning messages aren't anything to worry about its just a symptom of the fact that it takes a few seconds to get assigned and IP address.  Once this is done you should find that those services start automatically and you can see your network file systems etc.

slack

----------

## djhyland

Just an update...I fixed the problem.  I looked around through my config files, but was unable to find the correct one to change, so I restored my /etc directory from my backup.  After some additional work, my install is back to the way it was.  Thank you for the help!

----------

## slackline

Glad its fixed, but restoring your whole /etc/ directory is/was a bit extreme.  Would likely have been /etc/conf.d/net differences and you could have checked for differences using 'diff /etc/conf.d/net [/path/to/your/backup/of/etc/conf.d/net]' to see what differences there are.

slack

----------

